# [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie immer im letzten Monat des Quartals:

Welche Partei hättet ihr dieses Quartal gewählt?


Übersicht der letzten Jahre (bis Q310 Durschnittswerte aus i.d.R. 3 Wahlen pro Quartal):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung zum Quartal 02/11:
Während der Laufzeit der Wahl hat eine unter Permaban stehende Person insgesamt 27 Zweitaccounts erstellt. Einer dieser Accounts wurde nachweißlich für die Abstimmung in einer Umfrage im WPW-Forum missbraucht, an der der Erstaccount bereits teilgenommen hatte. Zeitnah zur Erstellung mehrer weiterer Accounts wurde die Abgabe von "Sonstiges"-Stimmen in der entsprechenden Community-Bundestagswahl beobachtet. Die Prinzipien einer anonymen Wahl lassen eine Überprüfung nicht zu, aber die rechte Orientierung dieser Person (zu ihrem Demokratieverständniss mag sich jeder seinen Teil denken...) würde zu einer Abstimmung für "Sonstiges" passen.
 Unmanipulierte Wahlen erzielten in der Vergangenheit einen "Sonstiges"-Anteil von 4-9% (erstes/letztes Quartil), im Schnitt 7% (Median 6,5%), im Vergleich zu allen Teilnehmern (d.h. inkl. Enthaltungen). Der Erwartungswert für Q2/11 wären demnach 3,8 Stimmen für "Sonstiges" gewesen, erzielt wurden 25.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde die Piraten wählen.
Einfach um im Parlament ne Fraktion zu haben, die die anderen "ärgert".
So ähnlich wie die Grünen in den 80ern.

Außerdem würde so wenigstens etwas Netzkompetenz einziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2011)

Die Piraten bieten mir zu wenig und einfach eine andere Partei zu wählen um die anderen Parteien zu ärgern ist meiner Meinung nach auch zu kurz gedacht.
Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Stimmen die Brauen auf diese Weise bekommen.

Ich bleibe bei denen, die es zwar nicht besser hinbekommen aber wenigstens nicht sagen, dass sie es besser hinbekommen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei denen, die es zwar nicht besser hinbekommen aber wenigstens nicht sagen, dass sie es besser hinbekommen.


Darum wird sich auch nie grundlegend etwas in diesem Lande veraendern, denn ansonsten waeren Wahlen ja verboten. 

Na ja, ich werde jetzt natuerlich Haue beziehen, aber ich war jahrelang mal ueberzeugter FDP Waehler, nur kann man die heutige FDP ja nicht mehr guten Gewissens waehlen, jedenfalls nicht ohne Fremdschaemen pur - ist sie doch, weitab der Ideale des urspruenglichen Liberalismus, der eben nicht nur im, man verzeihe mir die drastische Wortwahl, Arschkriechen vor Wirtschaft und Konzernen, sowie Gefaelligkeitspolitik fuer die obersten 10.000 besteht.
Derzeit hat die FDP in meinen Augen nur eine einzige Person, der ich Mandat und Amt nicht nur zugestehe, sondern auch fachlich ueberzeugt: Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger.

Eine FDP, die sich nur als Steigbuegelhalter der CDU versteht, nur als radikales Marktschreierorgan der gescheiterten "Der Markt regelt alles von alleine" Dogmatik, ohne dabei die Menschen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "mitzunehmen", statt den groessten Teil unter die Raeder kommen zu lassen, fuer den besteht noch nicht mal ein Platz als ausgleichendes Korrektiv.

Mir persoenlich faellt es sehr schwer, auch nur einer unserer etablierten Parteien mit voller Ueberzeugung meine Stimme zu geben, denn die Wahl zwischen "Pest oder Cholera" wird mit zunehmendem Alter immer ausgepraegter, da die Ideale der Jungspundzeit sich zusehends als reine Illusion entpuppten.

CDU? Mir persoenlich viel zu rechtskonservativ, zu ueberwachungs- und zensurfreudig, und viel zu sehr dem Dogma verhaftet: "Wer arm ist, der ist selbst schuld."
SPD? Nichts anderes als eine verkappte CDU seit der "Agenda 2010", wird sich davon nie mehr erholen, denn diesen Verrat an ihren einstigen Grundsaetzen kann sie nicht mehr glatt buegeln.
Die Gruenen? Verkappte FDP mit Oeko-Anstrich, nicht erst seit gestern genau so im Polit-Etablissement angekommen. Auf dem Papier durchaus waehlbar, scheitern sie bei mir regelmaessig an ihrer eigenen Machtgeilheit, gepaart mit Verlogenheit.

Die Linken? Haben auf dem Papier viele, interessante Vorstellungen, aber da wir unser Gesellschaftssystem nicht losgeloest vom Rest der Welt abaendern koennen, vorlaeufig keine reelle Chance.
Piraten? Muessen sich dringendst in die Breite positionieren, nur Netzpolitik reicht nicht aus, um auf Dauer als waehlbare Alternative wahrgenommen zu werden. Bei Konsolidierung schaetze ich deren Waehlerpotential fuer die naechsten 1-2 Generationen auf mindestens 5% ein.

Ich warte bis 2013 die weitere politische Entwicklung ab, natuerlich ist es Utopie immer die Partei waehlen zu wollen, die einem am ehesten zusagt anhand ihres Wahlprogramms (was dann real umgesetzt wird, ist nochmals eine andere Sache), aber selbst die Schnittmenge der kleinsten, gemeinsamen Nenner geht querbeet durch alle Parteien immer mehr dem Nullpunkt entgegen.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich schon jetzt, mit meinen 30+ Jahren, nur noch ein alter, verbitterter Mann.


----------



## plaGGy (5. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich wähle die PP nicht, die sind mir einfach zu inkompetent, da würde ich mit noch mehr Fachwissen kommen, als die meisten in der Führungsspitze... paar Millionen Schulden in Berlin... is genauso fachlich kompetent wie "bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen" ...

Naja, und dann: Links und Rechts kommen nicht in Frage, Erläuterungen ergeben sich hier 
Grüne: Nein, ich wähle aus Prinzip keine gemäßigten Terroristen 
FDP: Hm, haben sich bei mir einiges an Kredit verspielt, wobei es ja so aussieht als würden sie sich mal klar postieren wollen zur nächsten Wahl.
SPD: Ich würde sie gerne wählen, aber sie schaffene es immer wieder durch rein populistische Parolen auf diversen Parteitagen und Aussagen, die für mich konzeptlos erscheinen, sich selbst ins Abseits zu stellen. Agenda 2010 war auch eher ein Total-Ausfall. Schröder hat der SPD nicht gutgetan...
Union: Tja, ist dann nur noch einer übrig. Aber auch hier gefallen mir einige Positionen nicht so wirklich.
Aber naja, man wählt ja doch (abgesehen von der USA) immer nur das kleinere Übel. Und zumindest ist es nicht egal was man wählt, wie in Uganda, Russland, Weißrussland und diversen anderen Ländern...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. Dezember 2011)

[x] keine bzw. mein persönliches kleinstes Übel, Piraten.

CDU/SPD wirtschaften jetzt ja erstmal Berlin in Grund und Boden, auf Bundesebene sind Sie auch nicht kompetenter.

Grüne? FDP für Leute mit schlechtem Gewissen, beide für mich unwählbar.

Linke imo ebenso unwählbar, wobei ich Gysi ja ziemlich sympathisch fand, aber ein großteil der Partei ist einfach untragbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei denen, die es zwar nicht besser hinbekommen aber wenigstens nicht sagen, dass sie es besser hinbekommen.



Dann müssten die Piraten doch eigentlich deine Traumpartei sein, oder? Jedes einzelne Interview, das ich sehe, in dem ein hochrangiges Piratenmitglied zu einer der vielen aktuellen Krisen (Banken, Wirtschaft, Euro, Kredit - ach ja: mit dem Klima war da auch noch was) befragt wird, läuft auf "haben wir auch keine Lösungsidee" hinaus.




Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Na ja, ich werde jetzt natuerlich Haue beziehen, aber ich war jahrelang mal ueberzeugter FDP Waehler, nur kann man die heutige FDP ja nicht mehr guten Gewissens waehlen, jedenfalls nicht ohne Fremdschaemen pur - ist sie doch, weitab der Ideale des urspruenglichen Liberalismus, der eben nicht nur im, man verzeihe mir die drastische Wortwahl, Arschkriechen vor Wirtschaft und Konzernen, sowie Gefaelligkeitspolitik fuer die obersten 10.000 besteht.
> Derzeit hat die FDP in meinen Augen nur eine einzige Person, der ich Mandat und Amt nicht nur zugestehe, sondern auch fachlich ueberzeugt: Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger.



Tjo - leider kann man die Minister ja nicht direkt wählen und L-S ist die FDP genauso wenig wert, wie Schäuble weitere Jahre Union...
Aber wenn man eine Partei will, die sich zunehmend bei der Wirtschaft anbiedert, kann man ja bald die Grünen nehmen. Nur die Frauenquote muss man halt ertragen.


----------



## Jaguar84 (6. Dezember 2011)

Was sehr schade an unserer Demokratie ist, das ist die fehlende Option als Wähler eine bestimmte Partei für eine bestimmte Aufgabe wählen zu können. Da wären natürlich die Piraten am Besten im Bildungs-/Medien-/Informationssektor aufgehoben wärend man das Sozialwesen doch lieber SPD und der Linken überlässt und mit den Banken sich die CDU rumärgern darf. 

Auf jeden Fall sehe ich mit den Piraten kurzfristig die Chance frischen Wind reinzubringen und zur nächsten Bundestagswahl wären +10% natürlich der Hammer: auch wenn sie wohl wie damals die Grünen resignieren müssen, denn wer keine absolute Mehrheit hat, bewegt hier gar nichts sondern kann sich nur der restlichen Opposition anschließen um die Regierung gezielt zu blockieren.


----------



## hBGl (7. Dezember 2011)

Jaguar84 schrieb:


> Was sehr schade an unserer Demokratie ist, das ist die fehlende Option als Wähler eine bestimmte Partei für eine bestimmte Aufgabe wählen zu können. Da wären natürlich die Piraten am Besten im Bildungs-/Medien-/Informationssektor aufgehoben wärend man das Sozialwesen doch lieber SPD und der Linken überlässt und mit den Banken sich die CDU rumärgern darf.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall sehe ich mit den Piraten kurzfristig die Chance frischen Wind reinzubringen und zur nächsten Bundestagswahl wären +10% natürlich der Hammer: auch wenn sie wohl wie damals die Grünen resignieren müssen, denn wer keine absolute Mehrheit hat, bewegt hier gar nichts sondern kann sich nur der restlichen Opposition anschließen um die Regierung gezielt zu blockieren.


 
Ich habe mir das Parteiprogramm angeschaut und wichtige Fragen, die mich interessieren werden da nicht einmal angehaucht. Neben den IT Punkten gibt es nur leeres Gerede.
Oder auch hier das Grundeinkommen https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=1422. Geld fürs Nichtstun. Das ist soziale Gerechtigkeit.

Ich könnte solche Leute niemals wählen.


----------



## onslaught (9. Dezember 2011)

hBGl schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Parteiprogramm angeschaut und wichtige Fragen, die mich interessieren werden da nicht einmal angehaucht. Neben den IT Punkten gibt es nur leeres Gerede.
> Ich könnte solche Leute niemals wählen.


 
Das war bei den Grünen 1983 als sie in den Bundestag einzogen nicht anders mit ihren Themen. Wurden belächelt wegen ihrer Stricksachen und anderem, und,  heute Voll etabliert, mit Dienst Limousine und Krawatte.

Ich meine man muss Neuem eine Chance geben, besonders wenn man mit den eingefahrenen Karren nicht zufrieden ist (sein kann).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

Die Grünen sind mit Atomausstieg, Umweltschutz, Abrüstung, Friedenspolitik und Frauenrechten in die Politik gegangen, Sozial-, Ausländer- und Entwicklungshilfepolitik waren auch sehr früh größere Themen. Das waren damals z.T. (aber nur zum Teil...) ähnlich missachte Themen, wie heute die Netzpolitik - aber es waren einfach deutlich mehr. Hinsichtlich Kompetenz abseits der Kernthemen und idealistischer Verirrung kann man die Piraten also durchaus mit den frühen Grünen vergleichen, aber sie waren von Anfang an wesentlich breiter aufgestellt.


----------



## DarthLAX (9. Dezember 2011)

so - wähle die piraten, alle anderen haben bei den letzten wahlen betrogen (wahlversprechen gemacht und nicht gehalten) - ausserdem halte ich nix von der eingestaubten parteien-landschaft die wir haben (sorry, aber sogar die grünen haben sich inzwischen angepasst und ihre überzeugungen für macht verkauft - nicht das ich die damals als das noch nicht so war gewählt hätte, wenn ich gedurft hätte...mag diese partei einfach nicht, genau wie die SPD....der rest hat sich es selber zu zu schreiben das ich sie nicht mehr wähle, weil sie mich betrogen haben....wie sagt man so schön: FOOL ME ONCE, SHAME ON YOU - FOOL ME TWICE, SHAME ON ME!)

ausserdem sprechen die piraten auch themen an die die anderen parteien gerne begraben (datenschutz z.B., dann vorratsdatenspeicherung und so weiter 

mfg LAX
ps: die grünen waren "schlimmer" als die piraten, vor allem weil sie RADIKAL waren, was ich bei den piraten net so sehe, sie haben ansichten die vll nicht denen der "alten" parteien entsprechen, aber sie sind nicht radikal (keine sachen wie: der sprit soll 5 euro/liter kosten und so nen mist)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2011)

Die Vorschläge der Piraten zum Thema Urheberrecht dürften, aus Sicht von Rechteinhabern, um einiges radikaler sein, als 5 *DM*/l (hab ich dich nicht schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass du da ******* verbreitest? oder war das Icejester *grübel*). Kulutflatrate ist auch sone arg abweichende Idee, vom bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen ganz zu schweigen.

Radikal wären da eher die Methoden einiger Grüner - aber Steine schmeißen geht online halt auch schlecht


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2011)

Die Piraten haben mir zu wenig zu bieten als dass ich sie wählen könnte.
Da ich als Arbeitnehmer eher zum linken Lager gehöre und mich die FDP noch nie interessiert hat, habe ich in den letzten Jahren meist SPD gewählt wobei Schröder mich stark enttäuscht hat.
Seit dem er die Steuern für die Reichen gesenkt hat und den Hedge Fonds Tür und Tor in Deuschland geöffnet hat.
Ich wähle jetzt die Grünen auch wenn sie zur damaligen Zeit ebenfalls an der Regierung waren aber ich glaube nicht dass die Grünen da viel gegen machen konnte selbst wenn sie wollten.
Die waren schon froh dass sie den Dosenpfand einigermaßen durchbekommen haben und hatten sowieso nur ein Auge auf den Atomausstieg.
Dafür haben sie damals sicher viele Kompromisse eingehen müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2011)

Dosenpfand war auch nicht so ganz, was die wollten. Die wollten eigentlich die Getränkeindustrie komplett an die Kette legen - Dosenpfand war dann der Kompromiss, den die SPD zugelassen hat. (Denn wie du schon richtig erkannt hast: Atomausstieg, Ökosteuer und Agrarreform waren schon verdammt viele Dinge, die fast 100% nach Vorstellungen der Grünen liefen, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie im Schnitt nur knapp über 15% Anteil an der Regierung haben. Die FDP dagegen hat z.B. 22% und an Themen, die sie nicht mit der Union teilt, iirc nur die Steuererleichterungen für Hoteliers ohne Abstriche durchbekommen. Selbst die Ökosteuersenkung sollte afaik höher ausfallen)

Wenn man sich aber anguckt, wieviel Beachtung sie den Unternehmensinteressen mitlerweile schon bei der Aufstellung ihrer Programme schenken, dann hat sich der Schröderismus leider doch noch eingeschlichen


----------



## DarthLAX (11. Dezember 2011)

SPD? - über die habe ich mal nachgedacht (als ich noch net wählen durfte!)...und dann kam: SCHRÖDER - seither würde ich die net wählen wenn sie mich dafür bezahlen würden (zumindest nicht, wenn sie nicht TIEF in die tasche greifen....), lieber wähle ich ja noch die linke (wobei ich auch das net machen werde!)

ne, ich bleibe bei den Piraten, vor allem da man hier noch einfluss auf das programm hat und auch noch wirklich eine aktive diskussion stattfindet, während die anderen parteien doch recht festgefahren sind und nix ändern (ausser man würde die nächste wahl zu 100% verlieren wenn man am kurs fest hält...siehe atom-ausstieg!)

mfg LAX
ps: die grünen haben vll paar dinge geschafft, aber sie haben damals ganz schön viel "grüne identität", "grünes ideal" und "grüne ideen" auf dem altar der macht geopfert (d.h. sie haben sich selbst und ihre ideale verkauft wie eine prostituierte auf dem strich - sorry, aber das ist, leider, die nackte wahrheit...zumindest sehe ich das so...ach ja, entschuldigt bitte das ich es so krass ausdrücke, aber ich verbinde starke emotionen damit, bis dahin konnte man die grünen nämlich doch zumindest für das stehen zu ihren ideen respektieren, wenn ich sie auch damals schon nicht gewählt hätte!)
pps: und nix gegen die urheber-rechts-sache - ist besser als was wir jetzt haben, wo man für jeden DVD/BlueRay-Brenner (und die dazugehörigen leermedien) GEMA-Gebühren zahlt und dann eigentlich noch net mal sachen kopieren darf, obwohl man ja IMHO schon für das recht (mit den gebühren) bezahlt hat (!) z.B.

und nenne mich nen UTOPISTEN, aber ich finde die IDEE eines BGE gut - ich wünsche mir zwar keine welt wie z.B. bei star trek (wo es ja in der Föd. kein Geld mehr gibt und damit meiner meinung nach ein anreiz fehlt mehr zu tun als einfach nur "am leben" zu sein - d.h. auch bei einem BGE gäbe es IMHO genug arbeits-anreiz, weil man ja gewisse bedürfnisse hat, die das BGE nicht so einfach befriedigen kann...nur zwingt es halt die AGs dazu mehr zu bezahlen, weil keiner mehr für nen hungerlohn arbeiten geht!), aber etwas mehr "freiheit" davon irgendwo für irgendwen anderen tätig sein zu müssen um überhaupt LEBEN (damit meine ich nicht: existieren - d.h. genug zu essen zu haben, sondern sich auch spass, unterhaltung etc. leisten zu können) zu können...sicher, hier gibt es einige, wenige die dies nicht tun müssen, weil sie glück haben - oder extremes talent haben - aber für "den ganzen dreckigen rest" (ja ich zitiere gerade die toten hosen mit "paradies") bleibt ja nix anderes übrig, was schon schade ist, da es IMHO net der sinn des lebens ist, anderen (weiter oben in der hierarchie) ein gutes leben zu ermöglichen, indem man sich von denen ausbeuten lässt...deshalb sollte es ja auch nur direkte demokratie geben, weil es dann kaum noch lobbys geben kann, weil die reichen weniger einfluss haben!....ok, ich höre hier auf, sonst schreibe ich nen roman....und ändern wird sich ja doch nix...bis zur nächsten REVOLUTION (das meine ich ernst...das es immer erst zu sowas kommen muss, bis sich wirklich was ändert ist schon traurig, aber wohl net zu ändern, weil die "da oben" sicher nix ändern werden, weil es sie ja macht/einfluss etc. kostet...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann müssten die Piraten doch eigentlich deine Traumpartei sein, oder? Jedes einzelne Interview, das ich sehe, in dem ein hochrangiges Piratenmitglied zu einer der vielen aktuellen Krisen (Banken, Wirtschaft, Euro, Kredit - ach ja: mit dem Klima war da auch noch was) befragt wird, läuft auf "haben wir auch keine Lösungsidee" hinaus.



Die Piraten waren noch nie Regierungsmitglied.
Wenn man das werden will, muss man mehr liefern als "öhm.. weiß gerade nicht, was so los ist... mal drüber nachdenken.. tja... *Schulter zuck*... vielleicht später mal".
Die Grünen haben es bisher nicht besser hinbekommen aber noch höre ich von denen nicht solche Sprüche wie sie aus dem Lager der SPD kommen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

[x] Piratenpartei

Für mich persönlich immer noch das geringste Übel von allen.  

Die großen Parteien sind mir zu festgefahren.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Piratenpartei hat Kernthemen und ausgerechnet zu ihren Kernthemen wird die Piratenpartei so gut wie gar nicht befragt. Natürlich müssen die Piraten demnächst auch in weiteren Themenfeldern ihre Positionen bestimmen. Aber wenn z.B. Journalisten die Piraten immer wieder genau zu den Themen  befragen, zu denen sie als junge Partei eben noch kein Programm haben und sie dort, wo sie was zu sagen hätten, nicht befragen, dann ist das imho lächerlich.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Naja, ich wähle die PP nicht, die sind mir einfach zu inkompetent, da würde ich mit noch mehr Fachwissen kommen, als die meisten in der Führungsspitze... paar Millionen Schulden in Berlin...


Er hat nicht gesagt, dass es ein paar Millionen sind, sondern "viele, viele Millionen", was ja nicht falsch ist und dass er es nicht genauer wusste, hat er selbst gesagt. 

Das ist halt wie bei der stillen Post. Aus "viele, viele Millionen" werden "viele Millionen" werden "ein paar Millionen".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Journalisten fragen zu den Themen, die derzeit überragende Bedeutung haben.
Natürlich kann man die Piraten auch einfach zu gar nichts befragen. Die Tierschutzpartei interviewt ja auch niemand


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

Hat denn die Tierschutzpartei rund 4-5% Bundesweit? 

Außerdem sind mir Tierschutzparteimitglieder suspekt, die Lederschuhe und Wollmäntel tragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2011)

Bei der letzten Bundestagswahl hatte sie afaik mehr, als die Piraten  (und die hätten auch in Umfragen keine 4%, wenn sie niemand interviewen würde. Keine Antworten geben können ist immer noch besser, als gar nicht erst gefragt zu werden.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Piraten haben deswegen 4% weil sie in Berlin in den Landtag gekommen sind und jeder sie nun für interessant hält.
Dabei bieten die Piraten heute weniger als die Grünen in den 80ern.
Letztendlich haben wir meiner Meinung nach auch genug Parteien in der Nähe der SPD.
Ich weiß nicht, wo die Piraten da langfristig ihre Wähler abgreifen wollen.
Die Grünen sind praktisch die FDP für die, denen die FDP zu langweilig geworden ist.
Die Linke ist für die, die denken, dass nur alles für die Reichen getan wird und lieber sozialistische Gleichheit haben wollen, ohne aber vom Regime kontrolliert zu werden, denn sie wollen ja in Ruhe ihre Nachmittagstalkshow gucken und dabei das Bierchen genießen, mehr brauchen sie nicht zum Leben (daher finden sie auch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen recht gut, was inzwischen einige Parteien auf ihrem Zettel stehen haben).

Die FDP ist überflüssig geworden, denn liberal und trotzdem jedem Lobbyisten in den Arsch kriechen passt inzwischen nicht mehr so gut zusammen, bzw. die Grünen würden das gerne übernehmen, nur eben mit anderen Lobbyisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2011)

Die Piraten sprechen mit ihren paar Themen sowohl liberale als auch linke Aspekte an und irgendwie haben sie ja sogar schon höherrangige Ex-NPDler in ihren Reihen, also könnten sie wohl auf ganzer Bandbreite fischen, wenn sie denn wichtig erscheinen würden. Ihre derzeitigen 4% sind aber schon ein Rückschritt, vor der Berlinwahl standen sie besser da. In so fern kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dass ihr Wahlergebniss ihre Popularität gesteigert haben soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

Doch hat es. Der Wahlsieg in Berlin hat dazu geführt, dass sich mehr Leute mit der Partei beschäftigen und daher auch mehr sie wählen würden.
Aber als sie auch im Fokus der Medien waren und immer mehr zum Tragen kam, dass sie eigentlich zu nichts eine Antwort liegen haben, ist die Begeisterung der Wähler wieder abgeebbt und schon sinken sie in den Umfragen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (17. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Journalisten fragen zu den Themen, die derzeit überragende Bedeutung haben.
> Natürlich kann man die Piraten auch einfach zu gar nichts befragen. Die Tierschutzpartei interviewt ja auch niemand


 Ist nur ein bisschen sinnlos, eine Partei, die Kernthemen wie Transparenz, Bürgerbeteiligung, Netzpolitik, etc. hat, immer wieder zu Europa- und Auslands-Themen zu befragen, wenn sie dazu halt noch keine Position hat:

"Was ist ihre Position zum Afghanistan-Krieg?"
"Haben wir noch nicht"

"Was ist ihre Position zum ESM?"
"Haben wir noch nicht"

"Was ist ihre Position zu [Europa-/Auslandspolitik]?"
"Haben wir noch nicht"

Sowas ist wenig ergiebig, wenn es auch andere Themen gäbe, die interessant sind und wo es was zu sagen gäbe. Und es gibt noch andere wichtige Themen. Es geht vielen  Journalisten nur darum, die Piraten vorzuführen (negative Betrachtungsweise) oder sie auf ihre Schwächen hinzuweisen (positive Betrachtungsweise). Aber es geht ihnen weniger darum, dass die Menschen mehr über piratige Inhalte erfahren oder dass man sie näher kennenlernt.



> und irgendwie haben sie ja sogar schon höherrangige Ex-NPDler in ihren  Reihen, also könnten sie wohl auf ganzer Bandbreite fischen, wenn sie  denn wichtig erscheinen würden.


Nur dass die Piraten eben keine NPD- oder NPD-nahen Inhalte vertreten. Im Gegenteil, auf dem letzten BPT wurde klar gegen Rechtsradikalismus Stellung bezogen.

Da sind zwei ehemalige NPD-Mitglieder Piraten geworden. Der eine Typ war als NPDler Vize-Kreisvorsitzener von Freising. "höherrangige Ex-NPDler" ist also übertrieben. 



> Aber als sie auch im Fokus der Medien waren und immer mehr zum Tragen  kam, dass sie *eigentlich zu nichts* eine Antwort liegen haben, ist die  Begeisterung der Wähler wieder abgeebbt und schon sinken sie in den  Umfragen.


Die Piraten hatten (haben) zu den Fragen eine Antwort und sogar die richtige, zu denen die (potentiellen) Piraten-Wähler eine Antwort wollten (wollen). 

Der einzige Grund, warum die Piraten bundesweit in Umfragen die 5% knacken konnten, war die Berlin-Wahl. Nachdem die Berlin-Wahl vorbei ist, gehen die Umfragewerte folgerichtig wieder runter. Das ist für mich eigentlich keine Überraschung. Das war ein Hype und der ist nun vorbei.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde wählen aber ich kann nicht. Mit 17 geht das noch nicht.
Aber eins kann ich sagen...die CDU werde ich zu 110% nicht(!!!) wählen! Die Merkel geht mir langsam echt auf die nerven! Außer dumm rumsitzen hat sie bis jetzt nichts vernünftiges nach Deutschland gebracht!
Linke und Rechte...2 Vereine die gleicher nicht sein können. 
NPD...das erklärt sich ja wohl von alleine...
Piratenpartei...naja über die weis ich einfach zu wenig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich würde wählen aber ich kann nicht. Mit 17 geht das noch nicht.



Zur Bundestagswahl 2013 wirst du ja dann wählen können. Wähle als das, was deiner Meinung nach zu dir passt.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Bundestagswahl 2013 wirst du ja dann wählen können. Wähle als das, was deiner Meinung nach zu dir passt.



Ich wähle die Partei bei der ich denke das bei denen wenigstens etwas positives bei rausspringt. 
Gerade das ist sehr schwer...


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Torten Attacke auf Herr zu Guttenberg, anonymus bekennt sich zur Tat*



OdlG schrieb:


> Ich meine nur, DASS wir verdammt gute Leute haben in der Politik. Das war vor allem eine Anspielung auf den "Merkel ein Amboss ins Gesicht drücken" Spruch von Jan565. Ich habe Frau Dr. Merkel selbst zwei mal getroffen und bin von ihr begeistert. Eine wahnsinnig charismatische Persönlichkeit mit einem sehr objektiv-kritischen Blick auf die Probleme unseres Landes. Und da sie anscheinend eine lupenreine Weste hat, kommen BLÖD-Zeitung und Konsorten auch nicht an sie heran


 
Wäre mir aber neu, dass wir das haben  Gut, wenn man das mit Amerika vergleicht, mag das wohl stimmen... Aber nur weil irgendwas/wer schlecht ist, ist nicht automatisch jemand anderst besser 

Aber man merkt, du bist von der Frau Merkel sehr angetan... wieso auch immer, ist mir ein rätsel  Bist du zufällig Mitglied in der CDU?

Sorry aber was hat die Frau den erreicht, was Deutschland so mega vorangebracht hat? Mir fällt da beim besten willen nix ein... die sägt nur immer alle Leute ab, die ihr gefährlich werden können, das kann sie sehr gut...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## OdlG (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Torten Attacke auf Herr zu Guttenberg, anonymus bekennt sich zur Tat*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wäre mir aber neu, dass wir das haben  Gut, wenn man das mit Amerika vergleicht, mag das wohl stimmen... Aber nur weil irgendwas/wer schlecht ist, ist nicht automatisch jemand anderst besser
> 
> Aber man merkt, du bist von der Frau Merkel sehr angetan... wieso auch immer, ist mir ein rätsel  Bist du zufällig Mitglied in der CDU?
> 
> ...


 
eine höchst differenzierte und fundierte veranschaulichung. man merkt, dass du weißt, wovon du schreibst.  übrigens solltest du dir vllt mal die frage stellen, ob ein politiker das aufgabenfeld hat, das du ihm zuschreibst. aber das ist jetzt eindeutig weg vom thema des threads. offen gestanden erwarte ich von den wenigsten in diesem forum, sich politisch äußern zu können. es ist eine unglaublich schwere thematik und das sollte man womöglich den leuten überlassen, die es besser können als wir.

zur leistung unserer bundeskanzlerin: unter ihrer regierung haben wir es als einzige nation der westlichen welt geschafft, die wirtschaftskrise ohne größere schäden zu überstehen. ALLE anderen nationen sind daran gescheitert. genau das ist der grund, weswegen nationen wie die USA oder Frankreich sich nun an Deutschland orientieren. DAS ist eine leistung und mir fällt niemand anderes ein, der das geschafft hätte.

edit: übrigens bin ich (noch) nicht in der CDU mitglied. was du daran so witzig findest, verstehe ich nicht. sich politisch zu bemühen zeugt wohl eher von mut zur verantwortung und handlungsbereitschaft als nichts zu tun und über alle zu meckern. (fast) unabhängig davon, in welcher partei man mitglied wird, rechne ich das einem menschen eher positiv an. nebenbei beudeutet die mitgliedschaft in einer partei nicht, dass man auch alle ansichten vertritt. alle großen deutschen parteien haben das problem, dass sie derzeit keine volksparteien sind. in der cdu ist das sehr deutlich zu spüren. es gibt viel kritik aus den eigenen reihen und die kommt nicht von irgendwo, dennoch vertritt die cdu christliche werte und sollte zumindest an den werten festhalten, die deutschland nach dem krieg wieder zu stärke haben kommen lassen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Torten Attacke auf Herr zu Guttenberg, anonymus bekennt sich zur Tat*



OdlG schrieb:


> eine höchst differenzierte und fundierte veranschaulichung. man merkt, dass du weißt, wovon du schreibst.


Im Gegensatz zu dir tu ich das  Aber geschickt auf Fragen ausweichen, dass kannst du... muss man dir lassen



OdlG schrieb:


> übrigens solltest du dir vllt mal die frage stellen, ob ein politiker das aufgabenfeld hat, das du ihm zuschreibst. aber das ist jetzt eindeutig weg vom thema des threads. offen gestanden erwarte ich von den wenigsten in diesem forum, sich politisch äußern zu können. es ist eine unglaublich schwere thematik und das sollte man womöglich den leuten überlassen, die es besser können als wir.



Leute politisch zu begeistern ist eine Sache, gute und vernünftige Entscheidungen zu treffen die andere. Woher nimmst du dir das Recht zu behaupten, nur unsere aktuellen Politiker könnten das in ausreichendem Maße?



OdlG schrieb:


> zur leistung unserer bundeskanzlerin: unter ihrer regierung haben wir es als einzige nation der westlichen welt geschafft, die wirtschaftskrise ohne größere schäden zu überstehen. ALLE anderen nationen sind daran gescheitert. genau das ist der grund, weswegen nationen wie die USA oder Frankreich sich nun an Deutschland orientieren. DAS ist eine leistung und mir fällt niemand anderes ein, der das geschafft hätte.



Ich finde es etwas lustig, dass du erst einen "auf dicke Hose" machst, so nach dem Motto nur du hast Ahnung  Aber dann die Problematik so grob zusammengefasst darstellst, nur um deine Frau Merkel in ein gutes Licht zu rücken.
Frankreich und die USA haben einen viel höheren Schuldenstand als Deutschland (vorallem die USA sind dermaßen überschuldet), was es Schwieriger macht einen Krise effizient entgegen zu steuern (vorallem was die Nachwirkungen betrifft). 
Dann ist die Wirtschaft anderst aufgebaut, Deutschland steht da mit dem Mittelstand und Firmen wie Daimler, Siemens usw. einfach viel besser da. Hätte der deutsche Staat Firmen wie GM, AIG usw retten müssen, hätten wir auch ernsthafte Probleme! Und gerade die Wirtschaft ist mit Sicherheit nicht der verdienst von Frau Merkel!
Des Weiteren möchte ich an der Stelle erwähnen, dass die gute Frau so weit ich weiß schon im Kabinett von Herrn Kohl saß und was der uns beschert hat, nämlich einen rießen Berg von Schulden! Ist kein sehr löblicher Verdienst! 
Das einzigste was die frau gut kann, sind Entscheidungen hinauszuzögern, was ich nicht als sonderlich positiv erachte...
Aber bitte, es sei steht dir frei, mir gerne einen ihrer großen Verdienste aufzuzählen, würde mich doch sehr interessieren, was das den wäre  Ich bin gespannt!





OdlG schrieb:


> edit: übrigens bin ich (noch) nicht in der CDU mitglied. was du daran so witzig findest, verstehe ich nicht. sich politisch zu bemühen zeugt wohl eher von mut zur verantwortung und handlungsbereitschaft als nichts zu tun und über alle zu meckern. (fast) unabhängig davon, in welcher partei man mitglied wird, rechne ich das einem menschen eher positiv an.



Lustig fand ich es jetzt nicht, es lag nur nahe, dass du der CDU angehörst... als SPDler würdest du die merkel wohl nicht so loben 
Ansonsten habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn man sich engagiert... solange was vernünftiges dabei raus kommt 


mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2012)

Neues Quartal - neues Glück
(hoffentlich dieses Mal mit mehr Wahlbeteiligung  )


----------

